# Friesian cross , please critique



## zynaal (Oct 21, 2012)

This is a lovely bred Paint-Friesian mare. She is 9, supposedly super comfy to ride, that I am contemplating buying. I need a heavier horse as I'm a big girl myself. Her sire is Vanyel, one of my absolute favorite Friesians. All I'm looking for is a decent trail horse, and she is listed as a 2 out 10 for temperment, sweet and friendly.

All opinions sought. Thanks!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

She stands a little bit under herself in front, but I've noticed that a lot of friesians do, so it probably isn't a huge deal.

She's got a beautiful angle on her shoulder and she's built like a typical friesian...just a different color. 

I really think she's lovely.

One concern about trail riding on a horse with so much hair...I would keep her tail braided and bagged, and her feathers trimmed. My boy is a draft cross with only slight feathering (more than a normal horse, but less than a full draft) and I keep his front legs wrapped and his back legs trimmed to keep down on debris getting caught in his feathers. Also, his hair tends to be coarser than a normal horses, so everything gets caught and tangled in it. I'm guessing a friesian (being a light draft horse) would be the same.

Also, I'd put her on a diet. I could be seeing things, but she looks a bit more on the tubby side than she should be.


----------



## zynaal (Oct 21, 2012)

ya, I agree she looks a bit tubby. I really want her . Currently I am attempting to come up with the money for her, and shipping is almost as bad... around 1ooo to ship her from Southern Minnesota to west Texas. Ouch.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

She is absolutely stunning...I wish I could have o.o


----------



## WalnutPixie (Oct 15, 2010)

She is a beautiful girl, that's for sure. I'll bet she's just a joy to see running in from the pasture!

Judging only by her conformation, though, I'd say that if you are a heavier rider then this mare probably isn't the best horse for you. One of the most important things for a horse intended to carry lots of weight to have is a short, strong back, but hers is long. Also, she has another conformation issue that I see in Paints a lot. The gaskin is too short and the cannon too long, placing the hock joint too high on the hind legs. I have a Paint with this conformation fault and she has trouble driving with her hocks. Sometimes she'll kind of slip in the back for a moment when she was supposed to be pushing forward and I can feel what went wrong. It's the placement of her hocks. So I think that would be another reason that she isn't the right horse for you if you're looking for one to carry a heavier rider.

Sorry to be sounding so harsh! I'm just getting a bit tired.


----------



## zynaal (Oct 21, 2012)

Its all good. I agree about her cannons especially. If I thought I was going to be seeing heavy trail use or doing lots and lots of riding, I would likely consider another horse, just for the horse's sake. I mostly need a horse to help me get back into shape, (so I won't be heavy anymore, cross fingers) and that is a calm, loveable sweetheart. Even my friends horses that I ride now, have no issue with me, as I am a "good balance" rider.. according to her anyway. heh. Comes from growing up on horseback, being the wild cowboy kid that did anything and everything on horseback. 

Now at just over 40, I find myself sitting around on this thing too much, with my own disabilities, and general malaise. I sold my last horse, a gorgeous (to me) black Arab mare over 10 years ago, and have just been bumming rides from friends or family when I can. Finally I have a place I put a horse reliably again, and I want one so badly it hurts my teeth. Been looking off and on over the last couple years, and this girl fits my needs currently to a "T". Mostly pasture riding, a little around town hopefully in a few months, more trails as I get better shape-wise. And most important, perhaps, that factor in the back of my head that lifts my depression simply by being with my own horse. Having friends with them is awesome, but having my own is paramount to me. Always has been, likely always will be. 

Sorry for rambling, its late, even in Texas


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I am glad that you are getting back into riding, and if she fits your needs, then nothing anyone says here will matter much. I confess I am not a big Fresian fan. There are two half fresians at our barn; one X appy and one X andalusian.
Both are very heavy horses that struggle with becoming overweight too easily. So, they are perpetually on "diets". Both are rather dull, I mean not sensitive horses and can take a lot to make them go. one is less so than the other. Both can be very slow to react, but can also get super hard focusses on something that scares them and it's really hard to make them let go of that thought. Both don't have much in teh way of a "work ethic", however that might be due to lack of riding/training. The Appy X is so dull that if you want to move her over, out in the pasture, you have to get super big to get her to decide to move her feet away from you. She just doesn't care.

Also, these horses can be very hard to fit a saddle to. Her shoulder is pretty , but it's upright. Her stride might be a bit "jackhammery".

NONE of that matters . it is just my limited experience. I could only say, you should ride her a few times. Don't fall to the lure of "pretty".


----------



## zynaal (Oct 21, 2012)

oh, I know that one. Can't ride her before hand though, as she's over 18hrs away. I do have a video of her, if anyone would care to look at it. 

PICT0004 - YouTube

Tell me what you think? Seller says is like riding a couch. Heh, rode rocking chairs before, but a couch? might be due to her weight, partially.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Ok, I am glad you showed me that.

first, looks like horse has some "go".

2nd. looks like you will be doing a ton of training on her, since she apparently has little

3rd, she has very wideset front legs which can mean a very jackhammery ride at the trot, and more "roll" in the gait in front as she goes back and forth from one leg to the other.
She already has a bit of crest on her neck and butt pillows, so she needs to lose weight now.

the video did not show her at trot or canter, and as a buyer who is contemplating driving 18 hrs to see her, I would want more video to see.


----------



## zynaal (Oct 21, 2012)

/agree

I don't mind the training part, I'm good for that. If anything more reason to go to the barn daily  I think I will ask for more video, trot and canter, and see if they can oblige. I really wish she was closer tho...even within a couple of states, lol. Good idea, thanks for that tinyliny!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

yep, more video. just out of curiosity, what are they asking for her? how old is she? (maybe you said already)


----------



## zynaal (Oct 21, 2012)

they are asking 2k, and she is 9. I sent the owners a message, so I hope they can oblige even with a short clip. I asked for trot, canter, and over an obstacle like a pole or thick branch, even a well done phone camera shot would be okay I think. 

This is a picture of her dam, I think its where she gets her rear end from.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm honestly not seeing a long back on her. I think he short, thick, upright friesian neck is making her back look longer than it actually is. I put her picture next to a picture of my boy (Percheron/paint cross), who has a lovely short back, and they're very close to the same length.

I do agree that her hocks are a tad high, which if she were a jumper or barrel racer would be an issue, but as a trail horse, it's not going to be a huge issue.

I couldn't watch the video on my phone, but I will watch it when I get to work.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## zynaal (Oct 21, 2012)

And honestly, for I can currently do physically, I doubt I'll task her very hard  Not for awhile anyway. If I can get her, all she'll be getting here is good hay 2x a day, and occasional pasturage, grain is for special days or workouts around this farm, lol.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I take it back. That horse isn't tubby. She's downright obese! Holy heck! Finding a saddle to fit her is going to be a nightmare until she slims down (which is probably why they're riding her fat butt bareback).

I do agree with Tiny. Her front legs are set VERY wide apart, which will give her a very rolling gait...almost like you're on a small ship in the ocean. You can see it in the way she rolls in that video. It might be comfortable at a walk, but it'll be jackhammer at a trot. I worked with a friesian/QH cross mare at the Girl Scout horse camp that was built almost exactly like this girl. Her walk was beautiful and rolling, as was her canter, but her trot was like riding a jackhammer that took big strides. I had to school her after she dumped her rider on a trail ride (older woman who swore she knew how to ride horses, but apparently didn't) and I have NEVER been so sore after a ride in my entire life...and it wasn't the saddle.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

This is a gorgeous, well built horse! But she isn't built for riding, she is a pulling horse. You will be working against her conformation in getting her light on the front end.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## zynaal (Oct 21, 2012)

hmm.. so this really isn't a good idea, huh? as much as love her breeding and sweet temperment. It won't kill me to keep looking, but it will be depressing for awhile. No answer yet about some more video, but I imagine I'll get that this week sometime. I still think she is gorgeous, but I do need a usable mount for my only one. IF I had the option of having a second one,she would fit the bill nicely, and be the lovely lawn ornament she no doubt is now . :/


----------



## equinelyn (Dec 15, 2010)

It looked like it took her a lot to stop her. She was pulling for a good bit til the horse stopped. Then she didn't want to back. I would def want to see more too. See this horse saddled and trotting and cantering.


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

I think she is an honest to god saint. Which is rarely a bad trait in a horse. 

I also think she will need a lot of training to reschool her into lightness. 

I don't see a whole lot wrong with her conformation, like all horses, she has a few weaknesses, but I don't see anything that glaringly jumps out at me as a soundness concern. She is FAR too fat, which isn't doing her looks any favors, or her movement... It won't be good for her health either. 

The conformation photos of her are all at kind of odd angles, making it harder to see her for what she is.

I think... Before making that drive, I would be making sure to get more extensive video, but if you like her enough to make the drive, I wouldn't write her off.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I think you should look for a horse closer to home but you can see before you buy . to me it's crazy to buy for sight unseen .


----------



## SaddleOnline (Oct 20, 2011)

She is really cute, but for sure would need a diet...saddle fitting could be rough! Bareback or treeless till the diet takes affect most likely!

Just a note- We had a Friesian come from Wisc to Missouri, and he did not agree with the heat and humidity. I am sure some of the issue was he was black, but it he overheated very easily (and he wasn't even over weight!)
Going to a hot arid climate like Texas could be a rough transition for a heavy girl like this mare. Even when this horse was fit and schooling 1st and second level dressage he still overheated more easily than the other WB's. I'm sure this isn't the case with all Friesians (obviously there are many that live in hot states lol) but it is just something to keep in mind when considering staring this project! 

Best of luck! She really is adorable!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

She is all kinds of cute, but not so cute as to spend that money and go so far for.

She is overweight, which will lead you to a few problems.

1) Saddle fit, which will be a nightmare
2) Mounting, and staying stable, if you are a larger rider who is not as agile you will find that saddle slip when you are mounting or riding is a big issue.
3) Balance, a short round horse with a short thick neck may not be your best choice for your own personal comfort.

Look closer to home, you want to ride before you buy.

Look at stock breeds, and old fashioned bulldog type, or a draft x may suit you better, a little taller with a good set of withers is far easier to ride.


----------



## zynaal (Oct 21, 2012)

Anything but QH...and most paints, honestly. I can't stand bulldog looks for my own horse. I admire them when they belong to others, but I would not buy one myself. Draft looks are fine, Appendix-type QH are okay, I suppose it comes from being raised east coast with Arabs and TB's all around. Just sight unseen, my first choice would be Vanner or Friesian, possibly crossed with Arab for a little refinement about the head and endurance. We all have favorites and least favorites. Watch me wind up with a ranch bred QH, lol. 

I think one of my reasons for being so attracted to this gal, other than her loveliness, is her resembliness to a BLM Mustang I had for a few years in the late 90's. They are built almost identically, and she would go-go-go all boomin day and night! 

Bringing horses from one climate to another does pose its own problems, true. Its hard to hear the tinkling of a broken dream, I have drooling over her for about 3 months. But I am sure she will find the right home if it is not to be with me. 

There are plenty of Friesians here about Texas area, tho not a lot locally. Certainly none for sale, much to my chagrin. Closest one I would even think of is either 5 hours (Dallas/OKC) or closer to 8-10 hours away (Houston/Little Rock). Being stuck out in the black hole of West Texas has some distinct disadvantages  Especially without a good vehicle to leave the local area. Tho that may be changing too... the winds are shifting here, on a personal level, so perhaps waiting is best, anyway. 

I certainly thank everyone that has responded to this thread for their opinions, agreed with or not.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Haha I think a big ol' QH would be perfect for you!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Zynaal, I think you fell into a trap with comparing this mare to your mustang. Your mustang could go all day because, essentially, she was bred to. This mare isn't going to have any sort of stamina, especially while she's lugging around all the extra weight she's got on her now. Aside from that, friesians aren't particularly known for their stamina, anyway. Flashy, showy, pretty, yes. Endurance...not so much. 

I really think you need to keep an open mind and look at any and all horses in your area that might work for you. You never know...you might fall in love with a horse you never would have given the time of day before. That happened to me with my Aires. Never in a million years would I have considered a two-year-old, unbroken, virtually unhandled draft cross stud colt...but I am SO glad I did! He is perfect for me in every way.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

Kinda seems like you hae decided not to get her.  While I agree that she isn't so long backed as to cause problems, I do see a nice trail mare with a bit of work and a touch of discipline. Good luck on the hunting and YES owning a horse, taking care of them, and loing them does the body and mind a world of good! I hope you find what you are looking for soon


----------



## Weezilla (Aug 3, 2012)

Nevermind.

Glad you're passing, and I'll leave it at that.


----------

